# Shot of a Barn



## David Dvir (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a shot I got of a barn on a rainy day.  Below is the same barn at a different angle.  And below that is a shot of a windmill taken from on the farm.  5 Shots each.  Think I had some camera shake on both however, got a few areas where they're off/the wind got the better of the grass as well.


----------



## Provo (Sep 2, 2010)

David this is a great set. The only thing I noticed is the slight halo #1 around the silo. Man that 3rd shot is awesome there's a little white blown out in the sky area.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 3, 2010)

I have major issues with all 3 shots. In the first one the picture is cockeyed. Also the barn has been cropped off. In the second shot there is that massive burned out glare. And in the third shot the windmill is so prominent it must be the main subject. But actually its the rainbow. Try cropping the windmill out and you will see what I mean. All just my opinion.


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

hdr?


omg my gosh you have some really nice gear.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 3, 2010)

You sir have some nice gear...

I would sell my soul to the devil for your cameras and lenses.

Did you use HDR? It looks like it to me.

I agree with what Bynx said for 1&2. They are still impressive in some ways though.

I feel that 3 is a good shot though as is, good work. :thumbup:


----------



## CNCO (Sep 10, 2010)

And the winner of the photographer with the nicest set of equipment goes to,                                                YOU!


----------



## gregg_UCT (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice shots!

- Gregg


----------

